# How do I know...



## caspercody (Feb 4, 2019)

Is there a way to find out what new PCB's you are working on?

You mentioned that you were going to do the Revv G3?

How about a way to donate money for you to buy a pedal that we want to see you design a PCB of, and by donating (a certain amount) we would get a PCB?


----------



## Robert (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm going to start a "Project Development" thread soon to give some insight to what's being worked on.    

The best way to donate would just be to buy a PCB that you want.   Otherwise it'd probably just be messy...

If 10 different people donate $10 and each person wants something different we haven't really made any progress towards a goal, and 9 people are going to end up disappointed.     I'm not sure how to keep it organized, but I'd be open to ideas.

Of course if anyone wants to loan a pedal for inspection (and be compensated for the favor with PCBs), that is always an option as well.


----------



## caspercody (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks for the reply

I cannot wait to buy the Revv G4 and Horizon PCB’s!!!

I know you are probably waiting for your supplier to make them but if you could get material lists posted that would be awesome. Takes longer to get parts from Tayda.


----------



## Robert (Feb 4, 2019)

I'll get a parts list posted ASAP.       I'm _almost_ caught up on build docs, only six left on the backlog... (not including unreleased projects)


----------



## sertanksalot (Feb 11, 2019)

Build docs are outstanding, keep up the good work.


----------

